# Perspective experiment here...



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

So here's a little game/experiment a colleague does on his students in music history. There's always somebody who dislikes what someone else likes and they always have to point it out  The object of this game is to mention 3 positive things on a composer you dislike, but also 3 negative things on a composer you do like. I'll try first:
Eric Satie is unconventional, harmonically innovative and meditative. (Never listen to him...)
Mozart is too obvious harmonically, uses melodic clichés and is not creative concerning form. (Don't like to say it...)
Is this a good idea?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Difficult. My rock band can kick your rock band's -- Wait, I can do this.

Berlioz wrote a really fantastic Mass. His orchestral colors surpass anything attempted previously. His merging of program music with the symphonic form and the use of the _idée fixe_ short melodic passages paved the way for tone poems and perhaps Wagner's leitmotifs to follow (even though Beethoven and arguably Haydn before him did it first without drawing so much attention to the themselves, but I'll be nice.)

Then I'll pick on an easy one: Beethoven could be a jerk, especially with regard to his nephew. He sometimes didn't know when enough is enough, especially regarding codas. He perpetrated "Wellington's Victory" and "Rage Over a Lost Penny."


----------

